

Hacked for Android – The first mobile coding game - coderholic
http://www.hackedapp.com/?beta=true

======
CSDude
I don't want to be that guuy, however it is really irritating to both ask the
e-mail address and ask to join the Google+ group to get a client side game
(besides uploading challenges), I just lost my whole interest in this.

~~~
hackedapp
This is unfortunately how the Google Play beta channel works... Maybe we
should switch to production.

~~~
on_and_off
I love the game, but IMO there are a couple of major bugs to fix before
releasing it : -It often crashes when you switch to another app, then return
to it. -For some reason, the app does not have any sound anymore, after a
couple of levels. -Some time after resuming, the level changes randomly.

Again, I love this game (and you talk about it at droidcon was pretty
interesting) but there are a couple of issues to fix.

